# 60 fps in ICS - What I did...



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've tinkered and I've tinkered. And I'm getting pretty close to 60fps in ICS. Here's what I've done:

ROM: AOKP M6 (Not sure that this is that big a deal, I'm sure there are better performing ROM's but this one is mine)

Kernel: Peanut Butta Jelly Time (clocked to 1200 mhz and the GPU by default is 384) this kernel is about a lean as they come, but works great out of the box and gets good battery life, definitely give it a whirl)

Custom Brightness
Light Sensor Filter: NOT enabled (too much polling and wasting of CPU cycles)
Light Levels: Use custom: Checked
Allow light to decrease: NOT checked
See the attachment for my custom light levels. They are greatness.

Launcher: Nova (again, not saying this is the best launcher, but it's what I use)

Wallpaper: Static. AND, I use the gallery to edit photos and use the shadow feature to get a lot of black in the scene. I used one of the JB wallpapers and edited it to make it darker, and image came out to 52kb. Anything under 200kb seems to have a significant advante in FPS and scroll fluidity. The less memory footprint the better, and the less stuff your processor and RAM will have to fool with. Minimalism is easy on the CPU

Widgets (from L to R): Page 1: Google Reader, Page 2: 8 contact shortcuts, Page 3 (middle page): Google analog clock widget, Page 4: Google Calendar, Page 5: Simple Notepad 4x3
Notice here that I do not have beautiful widgets. I used to, and I really like it, but I noticed a definite frame rate increase by taking it off and using
the analog clock. Haven't really missed it all that much. Also, I don't have app icons all over the place, in fact, other than the contact shortcuts,
I have NO app shortcuts or folders or anything else. I feel like the app drawer is a good enough place to get to the apps. YMMV.

So the point is that a minimalist approach will get you a long way. Not many widgets, not a lot of settings that poll or are updating or doing random, unneeded things in the background. And the fluidity and speed of the OS can certainly be felt. Not project butter I'm sure (I've not tried a JB ROM yet) but these mods can make a noticeable difference.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you talking 60fps at the homescreen or what? Cause I can get between 56-60fps in benchmarks and stuff that show my FPS with very little tweaks.


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah homescreen and general UI operations like scrolling and app drawers and such.


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Are you talking 60fps at the homescreen or what? Cause I can get between 56-60fps in benchmarks and stuff that show my FPS with very little tweaks.


This^^^

OP, what are you even talking about?


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm talking about overall scrolling and fluidity in the UI. Like scrolling between home screens, swiping the app drawer, and going from app drawer to home screen and stuff like that. Not talking about games...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

If my wallpaper was 52kb I'd probably find a new one. No offense, but the edit photo option really decreases your picture quality at the expense of size.


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> If my wallpaper was 52kb I'd probably find a new one. No offense, but the edit photo option really decreases your picture quality at the expense of size.


Yeah, but the Gnex screen doesn't need full size photos. It just needs 1280 by 720. That's 1.2 megapixels. Just try it out and see if you guys can handle the difference. On my phone, I CAN'T tell a difference, so having a smaller memory footprint is better. Having anything more than 1280 by 720 is just going to be wasted because the Gnex resolution isn't that high anyway.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Overall some pretty good advice. Keeping things clean on the homescreen definitely helps, and I've got a wallpaper trick of my own (find dark wallpapers that only have 1 or 2 colors of the rgb matrix, no additive colors like whites-- uses less sub pixels). I do it for battery tho, not performance.

And on that note, I definitely have tried out different kernels and what not, but only playing games like nova have I ever noticed any kind of performance issues. Usually the dual core in this phone handles everything pretty well.

Btw OP, what's your battery like? Screen on time?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

Usually my battery is wacky cause at work I have a really poor signal. At home on weekends though I go all day no problem, probably like 17 hours or more mostly wifi, and like 12 or so if ONLY LTE, and I never switch to 3g unless I'm going out of town to somewhere that doesn't have LTE. But I've noticed overall that since I've made these backlight settings my battery has been significantly better. The only thing is it won't decrease if you go from sunlight to indoors, but that so rarely happens that it's not worth it to be wasting battery for that very rare condition.

Also, does my wallpaper (in the OP) count for your wallpaper trick?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, if when you say 'count' you mean the same idea as mine then not really; I was basically saying that I choose wallpapers based off of color in order to get better battery. You're altering pictures and making them darker (I always try and start with dark ones) so that you get better performance, right?

Its probably not the darker color that helps performance, but the smaller picture size. You could probably do just about any of the edit options and make it smaller like that.

Edit: when I was talking about your battery life, I mostly meant the screen on time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Well, if when you say 'count' you mean the same idea as mine then not really; I was basically saying that I choose wallpapers based off of color in order to get better battery. You're altering pictures and making them darker (I always try and start with dark ones) so that you get better performance, right?
> 
> Its probably not the darker color that helps performance, but the smaller picture size. You could probably do just about any of the edit options and make it smaller like that.
> 
> ...


Actually I sort of felt like making them dark is good for performance (less memory footprint) and battery life (less pixels to light up)

In terms of screen on time, I'm not real sure cause I don't usually look at that. I usually go by overall average daily battery life. The reason I do that is because I could theoretically leave the screen on all day and probably get 6 or 7 hours till it died (assuming here, I haven't actually conducted this experiment), or if I never turned the screen on and had zero screen on time I could probably get a day or two until it died. So I've never really been convinced that screen on time is a good indicator of overall battery life because I always felt like the heavier users are going to have more screen on time by default because they would be taking away from phone idle time and signal time and all that other stuff.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

How long have you had the phone for? Just wondering.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

8 months


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

benchmarks? come on. 55-60 fps is standard in antutu, you get that by slapping whatever rom on there. it still does nothing for the frames that are being dropped in ics. do try jb and you'll giggle over your own topic dude. (-:


----------

